# 300 - first arrival photos!



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

I just received an interesting email... apparently (according to FedEx tracking), I'll be wearing a new 300 Pro on my wrist by 11:00am on Monday!

Let's see the first photos of our new babies as they arrive, and report your #, if you'd like! Everyone with young kids know that the hot toy this Christmas are those "hatchimals", so let's see our own hatch; unboxing photos encouraged!


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

Me too!!


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Mine left Switzerland yesterday and is currently in France. This is always so much fun. Tracking. Oh boy!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your incoming!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Be here Monday, Christmas a little earlier!


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived!


----------



## Abe Gethin (Aug 9, 2011)

TH14 said:


> Just arrived!


A stunner!

I'm constantly checking my email for the FedEx details... ... ...


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, the Searambler is so fantastic! I have a SUB 1200T Searambler that I just love, but I went with the orange Pro on this 50th Anniversary model. I wish I could afford all three. I wonder if anyone ordered all three? A group photo would be amazing! Yours is just stunning as Abe said! Congrats!

I'm still slightly confused about the numbers. Does anyone know if there are 300 Pro's, 300 Searamblers, and 300 Sharkhunters? In the past, Doxa's number of 300 would have meant 300 total in all colors/models.


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy to report that my SR arrived today, too. No pictures yet. It is really awesome!


----------



## searcj01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Steve, I believe there are 300 of each, so 900 in total.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Is it just me, or do the hour marker lume look to have some vintage patina?! I'm sure it's just the Lightning but looks really cool!


TH14 said:


> Just arrived!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Gorgeous


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

No time for a photo shoot but here's a quick wrist shot. Doxa nailed it!


----------



## BMQuint (Nov 16, 2016)

Can someone post the case back? TIA


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

These look great. I ordered the sharky but have not received my notice yet-hopefully any time now. The sr looks amazing.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

What have your shipping times been like to USA? I just got my notification for shipping today (so far only "shipping info received") and the Fedex tracking info indicates delivery tomorrow. Surely that can't be correct, right? I am trying to temper my excitement.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

You got your shipping notice today, but when did you place your order? Thanks


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

trianglebrick said:


> You got your shipping notice today, but when did you place your order? Thanks


Sept. 2


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

trianglebrick said:


> Is it just me, or do the hour marker lume look to have some vintage patina?! I'm sure it's just the Lightning but looks really cool!


They used an off white lume that looks like slightly aged patina. Looks really nice, not overdone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

BMQuint said:


> Can someone post the case back? TIA


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

rts9364 said:


> Sept. 2


I was like bummer... I pre-ordered on 09/01 and had not gotten a notice... :-s

But then I checked my FedEx app and BOOM! "Label created"! :-!

So soon!


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

Just opened mine up, unfortunately this beauty is going to have to stay in the tube until I figure out how to tell my wife I bought another watch.


----------



## BMQuint (Nov 16, 2016)

Awesome Thank you so much!


----------



## Max... (Jan 5, 2011)

How's the lume chaps? Can someone post a pic?


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

griff609 said:


> Just opened mine up, unfortunately this beauty is going to have to stay in the tube until I figure out how to tell my wife I bought another watch.


I have a Pro incoming, and this is yet another reason I love my old, trusty Orange Monster...just have to keep ONE of the orange ones out of sight for a while. ;-)


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Max... said:


> How's the lume chaps? Can someone post a pic?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

#19 Searambler just arrived!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Great pics! Missed delivery, picking mine up tmr. Can't wait!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

WatchNRolla said:


> Great pics! Missed delivery, picking mine up tmr. Can't wait!


Me too. I should have went into work late.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Borrowed pic, I'd have bought a pro for each wrist if the second hand looked like this but I chose a rambler instead. It's great to be part of the excitement and see these finally landing though!


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

All I got today was a "Sorry we missed you" tag!


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

For those who asked about shipping timeframes, here's mine:



And here's my wrist shot!! I love this watch! Like stepping back to 1967!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Steve Tracy said:


> For those who asked about shipping timeframes, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my wrist shot!! I love this watch! Like stepping back to 1967!


Amazing collection!


----------



## Max... (Jan 5, 2011)

What's that weird white dot for on the left side of the date window?? Looks like my '68 original sub where a bit of yellow grot is attached itself to a similar place!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Max... said:


> What's that weird white dot for on the left side of the date window?? Looks like my '68 original sub where a bit of yellow grot is attached itself to a similar place!


The original "No T" models had a little lume pip at the date window. Loving that Doxa picked up all the little details.


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

And now on a rubber NATO:










Timekeeping perfect overnight!

I just had a couple of quick questions I was hoping someone could help with, please:

Are the rubber "Hershey" style straps going to be made available soon?

Has anyone else found the screws in the bracelet a little tight? Is resolving this just a matter of using heat to loosen up any Loctite on the screws?


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

TH14 said:


> And now on a rubber NATO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! This looks perfect. I am, admittedly, not a big bracelet fan anyway, but this watch belongs on a strap in my mind. It's great to have options!

It's safe to say the screws are tight, this according to almost everyone that has posted about sizing theirs. I am still waiting on mine so I can't say from experience yet.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Steve Tracy said:


> For those who asked about shipping timeframes, here's mine:


It looks like mine took a similar path. Shipping info was created for mine early in the morning, but then not dropped off until "after Fedex cutoff" like the note on yours. Mine was showing delivery the next day until the dropoff time was updated, then it bumped back a day. I guess this would imply some people in the US could receive an overnight shipment depending on the dropoff time. Oh well, if mine shows up tomorrow as scheduled I will not complain about the two-day wait.


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

rts9364 said:


> Sept. 2





Ripcode said:


> I was like bummer... I pre-ordered on 09/01 and had not gotten a notice... :-s
> 
> But then I checked my FedEx app and BOOM! "Label created"! :-!
> 
> So soon!


Grrrrrrr. I pre-ordered April 18th and still no shipping notice. As much as I love their watches, I just need to remind myself that fulfillment isn't always as promised (shipped in order of deposit date).


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

twylie said:


> Grrrrrrr. I pre-ordered April 18th and still no shipping notice. As much as I love their watches, I just need to remind myself that fulfillment isn't always as promised (shipped in order of deposit date).


Wow, that sucks! That definitely warrants an email. They also have a chat app on their website that I have used a couple of times.


----------



## Chrisher (Nov 14, 2015)

twylie said:


> Grrrrrrr. I pre-ordered April 18th and still no shipping notice. As much as I love their watches, I just need to remind myself that fulfillment isn't always as promised (shipped in order of deposit date).


I think it's because they are shipping all the pros first. What did you order ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Chrisher said:


> I think it's because they are shipping all the pros first. What did you order ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is a SR, and I've seen a couple others, so it's not that the pros are going out first


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

Chrisher said:


> I think it's because they are shipping all the pros first. What did you order ?


Pro.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

TH14 said:


> And now on a rubber NATO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doxa commented in another thread that there may indeed be a dab of Loctite on the screws and some heat could prove useful. I had no problem removing the screws in my Searambler early this morning but just now tried to do so with my Pro and wasn't able to. So now I need to wait until I get home this evening and borrow my wife's hair dryer.

Could you share where you got that rubber NATO strap?


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Semper Jeep. I will try the hairdryer and a new screwdriver that should be coming in the post tomorrow!

And the rubber NATO is from Watch Gecko:

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-328-rubber-nato-watch-strap-bonetto.php

I found out about them when they were recommended on The Grey Nato podcast. They're not cheap but are really good - very comfortable and quite thin, so the watch doesn't sit too high off your wrist. You have to cut the end to size though - it's not possible to fold the tail end of the strap back through the keepers, even on my skinny wrist.


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry - duplicate post.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

#007 has arrived.

Man, this thing rocks! Admittedly, I've just had it in my hands for a few hours, but it's stunning! SO much nicer than the vintage 300T that I had! (I think it's the beautiful domed crystal)
Love it!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Very happy with mine. Other than the piece of crap screwdriver and one screw that I absolutely just cannot get out. Amazing watch.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Just opened my pro up. Beautiful. Will snap some shots soon


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm encouraged that someone finally received a shark hunter was starting to think the Sharkeys or not be mailed out along with the pros and see ramblers hopefully mine will arrive soon looks really vintage cool


Chocodove said:


> Very happy with mine. Other than the piece of crap screwdriver and one screw that I absolutely just cannot get out. Amazing watch.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

So jealous off you guy's. They really look great. 
Doxa could made a better watch for the 50th anniversary than a remake of the original 300, especially with the sail boat caseback and the domed cristal.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

trianglebrick said:


> I'm encouraged that someone finally received a shark hunter was starting to think the Sharkeys or not be mailed out along with the pros and see ramblers hopefully mine will arrive soon looks really vintage cool


Dibs Randy :-D (Michael Cook)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Anybody have a pic of the movement? I have never seen a COSC 2824.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Steve Tracy said:


>



Pretty nice collection you have!! I've always thought about getting similar versions of some of my watches


----------



## RUDEE (Feb 1, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

On tropic


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

WatchNRolla said:


> On tropic


A classic look!


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sunset, right after unboxing b-)

























My first Doxa, and what a first


----------



## searcj01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Great pics, beautiful pro.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

The pro looks great against that orange plaid shirt! 
Orvis? Or Barbour?


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally.

My Pro arrived this morning right as I was headed out of town for work on a 3-hour road trip. I grabbed my box from the UPS Store on the way out of town, figuring I would let the sealed box taunt me during the trip and through the subsequent work for the afternoon before I could open it in my hotel room tonight (without interruption from wife/kid...). Just a little more delayed gratification, you know.

Isn't life funny sometimes?

I was driving through some prime deer country about halfway through my trip and ended up hitting a huge buck (or maybe he hit me?).



I won't make this story any longer than it needs to be, but my unopened Doxa box (me, too) made it through unscathed (no airbag deployment!) and got a free ride in a sheriff's cruiser to a rental car place (who knew Enterprises existed in BFE?). We rented a car and were back on the road! I was carrying my Doxa box the whole time. b-) P.S. the car is a VW TDI that is about to be given back to VW in the diesel scandal, so we were already emotionally separated. I just hope the repair/totaling doesn't slow down that process. :think:

I made it to the hotel and finally got to tear into the tube of orange goodness. And, man, is it good. It's been said before, but what an excellent, excellent execution of a reissue. I love "small" watches by today's standards and so it is just so, so perfect. It's been a while since I was this impressed by a watch in person. As promised, it came off of the bracelet right away and onto a rubber nato.

#087







By the way, I did not size my bracelet (yet), but I can see why people are having issues with the provided tool. It is so long and flimsy that any torque at all would not be transferred well. I'll eventually attack my bracelet, but likely with a different screwdriver.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

#012 here


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

rts9364 said:


> Finally.
> 
> My Pro arrived this morning right as I was headed out of town for work on a 3-hour road trip. I grabbed my box from the UPS Store on the way out of town, figuring I would let the sealed box taunt me during the trip and through the subsequent work for the afternoon before I could open it in my hotel room tonight (without interruption from wife/kid...). Just a little more delayed gratification, you know.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Another picture, the lightning in the office is plain awful, sorry about that!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Haven't seen too many SeaRamblers yet .......









Now to muster the courage to adjust the bracelet; that may take a few days.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

....


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

One more picture:










I am very pleased with the watch, its looks don't disappoint at all and I'm expecting this one too will perform as well as my 1200T DWL (11/99).


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Happy and also disappointed*

]One more picture:


View attachment 10141970


They are a seriously good looking thing....all the best in your quest for your preferred number out of the LE..i understand the OCD with this ...its cool to some its not important at all and to others highly valued...that's Doxaholics for you....


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> They are a seriously good looking thing....all the best in your quest for your preferred number out of the LE..i understand the OCD with this ...its cool to some its not important at all and to others highly valued...that's Doxaholics for you....


Thanks Dave .... working with Doxa to as we speak to get one of my preferred numbers. 
They do understand our / my obsession :-d 
I will keep you (all) posted


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Happy and also disappointed*

Very nice SR......Remember you were only "requesting" a number......Enjoy #26 as there are many of us who have placed orders and not even received a watch yet


MHe225 said:


> Definitely leaving it pristine for now .... I can't imagine that Doxa has already shipped *11 and 60 and 225* so I'm hoping they will offer to exchange #26 for any of these numbers.
> 
> I shouldn't care, but I do. Childish or not, this is a hobby for a reason. It's not that I needed another watch ..... :think:
> 
> All I can hope is that the good people at Doxa are reading along and will reach out


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm....Serial numbers are irrelevant for me ...
What shoud that?
When I buy a watch, buy a watch, not any number ...
That's so...


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> The pro looks great against that orange plaid shirt!
> Orvis? Or Barbour?


It's not from 1967 in contrast here, but old enough for not having a brand tag. But, I'm calling it my " DOXA shirt " hereafter :-d


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

#6 Sharkhunter in the house! Did not choose a number so quite surprised by a low one.

Got home late, so I was only able to snap a quick pic before bedtime.

Will size the BOR bracelet tonight and get this on my wrist! Look at all my strap options! This is what happens while you wait for a preorder. LOL!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ripcode said:


> #6 Sharkhunter in the house! Did not choose a number so quite surprised by a low one.
> 
> Got home late, so I was only able to snap a quick pic before bedtime.
> 
> Will size the BOR bracelet tonight and get this on my wrist! Look at all my strap options! This is what happens while you wait for a preorder. LOL!


Where did you get the silicone strap in the middle? I wanted one orange for my Sub300Pro.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I love Doxa's, don't own one but would love to one day but im not feeling it for these ones, thats a very small dial and the huge crystal doesn't do it for me, i recon you'd have to be a Doxa diehard to buy this, but each to their own, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
The pictures im seeing of these on larger wrists, the proportions look out because of the little dial and big cushion its on sitting on the bigger wrist.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I did speak with doxa today about my order (sharky and no email yet). Sounds like the sharkhunters were the last to go but should be shipped out starting today through Tuesday. Looks like one landed already.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Grandsire (Sep 24, 2010)

My first Doxa (and the only one i'll need):



6.75'' wrist. The smaller dial was the reason why I bought this over the others.


----------



## Chrisher (Nov 14, 2015)

And so no 83 has arrived 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

What strap is that?



Grandsire said:


> My first Doxa (and the only one i'll need):
> 
> 
> 
> 6.75'' wrist. The smaller dial was the reason why I bought this over the others.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

#004 Sharky just landed and on the wrist! When I sold my Blacklung (my blacklung pictured)a yr or so ago never thought I would be wearing another 300 no T with raised domed crystal! I have owned about 12 Doxa, from vintage 300 blacklung to 600 divingstar to COCS Sharky 750, to 1500,to T-Graph, to 4000 sapphire bezel and this one is my favorite not just by a small margin, but by leaps and bounds,and how about the lume having a slight vintage patina as well, everything about it was made for my vintage taste. This watch is super vintage cool! and COCS to boot, wow feels like Christmas 2 weeks early. Well done Doxa!


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

cuthbert said:


> Where did you get the silicone strap in the middle? I wanted one orange for my Sub300Pro.


I'm also waiting for the "Hersey bar" straps to become available in the online store. Will definitely pick up a black and orange one.


----------



## Grandsire (Sep 24, 2010)

Ripcode said:


> What strap is that?


Cheapestnatostraps two piece nato. A normal nato would scuff the caseback.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

What a comfy combo!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## akiro (Sep 19, 2016)

Late birthday present Pro with #73 birth year serial number..
Early Xmas present SR with a perfect #10 serial number..
Doxa family growing.. Hmm.. Something blue next?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

akiro, great pics and your triplets look wonderful together! Congrats!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

All 3 -


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

So after nearly a week of wearing it on the wrist, I can happily report that this is my new favorite. Even my wife, who's normally oblivious to anything new on my wrist, said that she likes this one. Must be that distinctive bright orange. Anyway, how many of us have decided to make their 300 into a safe queen, and how many are going to wear it regularly and not worry so much about the inevitable scratch or mark? Personally, I have an early 1980's Rolex GMT that I had worn regularly, that's now back in the box. Although I never tried to damage it, I wore it and didn't go nuts trying to protect it from every hairline scratch. The Doxa is my first brand new watch in nearly 20 years, I was debating on how protective I should be, but in the end I decided that I enjoy it too much to just stick it back and never touch it. 

Let's keep up the practice of posting our serial #s

These are very special watches and they're not going to make any more.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anyone got any pics on a 7 1/2 inch wrist , really liking the pro but worried it may wear really small ?


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Genebe said:


> So after nearly a week of wearing it on the wrist, I can happily report that this is my new favorite. Even my wife, who's normally oblivious to anything new on my wrist, said that she likes this one. Must be that distinctive bright orange. Anyway, how many of us have decided to make their 300 into a safe queen, and how many are going to wear it regularly and not worry so much about the inevitable scratch or mark? Personally, I have an early 1980's Rolex GMT that I had worn regularly, that's now back in the box. Although I never tried to damage it, I wore it and didn't go nuts trying to protect it from every hairline scratch. The Doxa is my first brand new watch in nearly 20 years, I was debating on how protective I should be, but in the end I decided that I enjoy it too much to just stick it back and never touch it.
> 
> Let's keep up the practice of posting our serial #s
> 
> These are very special watches and they're not going to make any more.


Happy to report that Professional #14/300 here will be worn regularly and professionally :-! Along with others including a GMT-Master as well.

Although I understand the purpose of limited production runs, I think if DOXA were to produce only one watch, this should be the one they do. I am probably not alone in this perspective


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dino7 said:


> Has anyone got any pics on a 7 1/2 inch wrist , really liking the pro but worried it may wear really small ?


7.5 inch wrist


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

akiro said:


> Late birthday present Pro with #73 birth year serial number..
> Early Xmas present SR with a perfect #10 serial number.
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost as if I'm watching my own collection - only difference is that my Pro is the 1200T DWL. 
So I'm very biased when I say great trio |>

Enjoy the new additions and happy belated birthday.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Love this. What strap?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

rts9364 said:


> Love this. What strap?


Tropic strap I picked up on ebay a few years ago. Don't have much info on it though.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

arutlosjr11 said:


> 7.5 inch wrist


Thanks , looks great !


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Another 7-1/2" wrist


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

lab-guy said:


> Another 7-1/2" wrist
> 
> View attachment 10181082


There is a wrist in there?


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thevenin said:


>


Your photos are awesome. Makes me want a SUB 300 Pro. Then, I remember that, oh yeah, I have one; it's just that I can't take photos like this. :-!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Another one:


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

In the north, you fight to stay warm!


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

lab-guy said:


> In the north, you fight to stay warm!


Truth. :-( The older I get, the less I tolerate this cold.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Many wonderful pics in this thread. I only have a camera in my phone and it's not the best in low light conditions but I thought I'd share these 

Professional #103 arrived today! 










Resizing went OK and rather quick. I used the supplied screwdriver and the first screw came out easily but then the scredriver "broke" on the second screw... :-(
I then used another, better screwdriver and had no problems. Though I was very careful and took it slow and steady!










What will the existing gang think about the new arrival...? They look a but suspicious lurking in the background... :think:










Oh no, surrounded! I'm sure they are just welcoming the new kid on the block and that they will all be friends :-d


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Number 60 says "hi" to the guys. I have an orange Hershey strap, (and a black Hershey on the way), but I need some skinnier spring bars to fit it.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow great pics and super cool Doxa collection, I bet the 50th gets majority of wrist time over the Holidays! I know mine has so far


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Snulle said:


> Many wonderful pics in this thread. I only have a camera in my phone and it's not the best in low light conditions but I thought I'd share these
> 
> Professional #103 arrived today!
> 
> ...


Quite a collection!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

#63 searambler checking in...patience is a virtue. I ordered kind of late and knew it would get here eventually. I even initiated myself by reading my first Cussler novel to pass time while I waited! It is my first Doxa and with only Seiko dive watches(007/monster) to compare it to, I'm impressed. The blue in the crystal must have come from the book, I don't see that in the short time that I've had it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Great shot. !

Would you mind comparing it next to the 007 and Monster please ?

Cheers.

G.



Kinesis said:


> #It is my first Doxa and with only Seiko dive watches(007/monster) to compare it to, I'm impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Next to a speedy


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Great shot. !
> 
> Would you mind comparing it next to the 007 and Monster please ?
> 
> ...


There is a monster comparison hiding in here somewhere http://www.doxa300t.com/sub300/300searambler.htm
The Doxa case design makes it seem to have a lower profile on the wrist than a skx Seiko, even though overall height is near the same. I attribute that to lugs/spring bars of the Seiko almost flush with the case back, sending the bezel higher(top-heavy) if that makes sense. The 300 is very comfortable on my 7.5" wrist. Hope this helps goyo, get some!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Ripcode said:


> #6 Sharkhunter in the house! Did not choose a number so quite surprised by a low one.
> 
> Got home late, so I was only able to snap a quick pic before bedtime.
> 
> Will size the BOR bracelet tonight and get this on my wrist! Look at all my strap options! This is what happens while you wait for a preorder. LOL!


I'm pretty sure I have 005!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Kinesis said:


> #63 searambler checking in...patience is a virtue. I ordered kind of late and knew it would get here eventually. I even initiated myself by reading my first Cussler novel to pass time while I waited! It is my first Doxa and with only Seiko dive watches(007/monster) to compare it to, I'm impressed. The blue in the crystal must have come from the book, I don't see that in the short time that I've had it.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe there's a light AR on the crystal of these. I've seen the same type of reflective coloring in my Pro


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

SR 055 is here... First Doxa... It's just great...!!!









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Number 65 Searambler just arrived. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

New watch day









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

And I've got Sharkhunter #004 on right now


Clchamberlain said:


> I'm pretty sure I have 005!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Number 122 checking in for my 1st Doxa. Really surprised at how light it is.


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance, is the dial smaller on these than the versions I am used to seeing? I'm just starting my search for some orange in my life


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Toh said:


> SR 055 is here... First Doxa... It's just great...!!!





Malice 146 said:


> Number 65 Searambler just arrived.


Mine falls smack in the middle:









In case you wondered: you may remember that I wasn't too happy with the sn I had received (initially). Long story short, chalk it up to a breakdown in communication, but the good people at Doxa stepped up to the plate, verified that one of my 3 preferred serial numbers was still available, and arranged for an exchange of the watches.

Very, very pleased and I continue to be impressed with Doxa's customer Service and responsiveness and willingness to make their customers 100% happy |> |>


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

My shark hunter arrives Monday with the serial I requested which is cool. I may be inspired to buy another variant


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Love everything about the 300 anniversary, so much that after receiving #004 Sharkhunter pictured below I ordered a Professional which arrives monday.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I might be heading the same way. I have a SR 750 so we shall see


----------



## Fireguy (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi, can you tell me when you ordered your watch and who notified you it was coming Monday? I ordered one just two days ago. Thanks.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

trianglebrick said:


> Love everything about the 300 anniversary, so much that after receiving #004 Sharkhunter pictured below I ordered a Professional which arrives monday.


Smart Randy!!


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

I love my 300, but the idea of having the same watch in different colors does not do it for me.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Once it is packaged and leaves Doxa facility in Austria you will receive a email from Doxa with Fed Ex tracking info, until you receive that email your watch has not been boxed up yet, but once you get that email you will have the watch in a few days from fed ex QUOTE=Fireguy;36564698]Hi, can you tell me when you ordered your watch and who notified you it was coming Monday? I ordered one just two days ago. Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Until you have them both side by side (my pastor just got the 50th Pro, so Sunday I had both together) you cannot really tell how different the pro and Sharky really are....it's like having my 1680 and 1675 with black insert side by side, as they are essentially same watch as far as case size and dial script and bracelets (both oyster), but yet two totally different watches. The Pro with its orange dial and black hands and hour markers just looks totally different than the Sharkhunter with its black dial and all white hands and hour markers, they really are two different watches dynamically on the wrist.


Ripcode said:


> I love my 300, but the idea of having the same watch in different colors does not do it for me.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Not to be so damn agreeable but ripcode and trianglebrick both make good points. It is the same watch except for color and, unless funds are unlimited, there are other good places for our money. I have to admit though that they all have a different look -- Doxa could not have picked three colors with more variation. The Pro is just cool and has the history, the Shark is stealthier and all business, and the Rambler mesmerizes with its silver dial and two-color hands. Well done Doxa.

So what's everyone's favorite color? ;-)


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Only problem with buying a second version is then you are more than halfway to the full set.


----------



## Fireguy (Dec 10, 2016)

Good info and thanks.


----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

really 2 different watches on the wrist......


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Doxa Searambler still on the wrist...









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teedubyaw (Jun 3, 2016)

I dig


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Ripcode said:


> I love my 300, but the idea of having the same watch in different colors does not do it for me.


Then you probably wouldn't want to take a peek inside my safe.:-d


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

subkrawler said:


> Then you probably wouldn't want to take a peek inside my safe.:-d


Actually I probably would. ;-)


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

#162 Professional arrived today. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Number 50 in the house. A stunner


----------



## searcj01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dan01 said:


> Number 50 in the house. A stunner


Number 41 Sharkhunter hit the ground last Wednesday. Loving it. First Doxa. And yes, I have a tiny wrist.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

Here is mine - a very cool watchb-)


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

#12 for me. Love it.


----------



## jdptc (Sep 5, 2013)

nice color combos on all these


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I finally ran out of resistance ( thanks for all the great pictures !) , just ordered the pro while it's still on offer at the pre order price ! Looks like the New Year will see a thinning of my collection when my credit card statement comes in


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> Well I finally ran out of resistance ( thanks for all the great pictures !) , just ordered the pro while it's still on offer at the pre order price ! Looks like the New Year will see a thinning of my collection when my credit card statement comes in


Congrats. You'll love it.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

akiro said:


>


I've said this before, it's almost as if I'm watching my own collection - only difference is that my Pro is the 1200T DWL. 
By the way, these watches are hard to photograph, so excuse the glare:


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Super nice Doxa's........Your yellow GMT looks like it still has original bracelet wrapping on it, have you not wore it, or just wear on another strap?


MHe225 said:


> I've said this before, it's almost as if I'm watching my own collection - only difference is that my Pro is the 1200T DWL.
> By the way, these watches are hard to photograph, so excuse the glare:
> 
> View attachment 10313626


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

My 750T GMT Divingstar is still NIT - New In Tube. As is the 300 50th Anniversary Searambler - that one will see action before the Divingstar does


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally the wait is over and two weeks after going on holiday I've got my hands on my 300 Pro - #31 has surfaced









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Searambler #076 landed last Friday.

Is anyone else having any issues with the crown settings? My other 50th 300 (pro) is fine and works as expected, but with this one I really have to hunt around to find the winding and date settings. I've already talked to Doxa and I'm sure they will make it right if necessary. I'll send it back to them after the holidays if I need to, but I am wondering if anyone else can advise. Everything seems to work fine other than this.

Proof of Arrival:


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Super, now take those protective wraps off and get to wearing it!


adg31 said:


> Finally the wait is over and two weeks after going on holiday I've got my hands on my 300 Pro - #31 has surfaced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

trianglebrick said:


> Super, now take those protective wraps off and get to wearing it!


Thanks but I'm not sure if it is a keeper so they are staying put for now.

Could well be my quickest ever flip!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Daily rocker


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thevenin said:


> Sunset, right after unboxing b-)
> 
> View attachment 10133658
> 
> ...


Awesome shots, awesome watch !


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

rts9364 said:


> Searambler #076 landed last Friday.
> 
> Is anyone else having any issues with the crown settings? My other 50th 300 (pro) is fine and works as expected, but with this one I really have to hunt around to find the winding and date settings. I've already talked to Doxa and I'm sure they will make it right if necessary. I'll send it back to them after the holidays if I need to, but I am wondering if anyone else can advise. Everything seems to work fine other than this.
> 
> Proof of Arrival:


Yes, I'm having the same problem with SUB300 Searambler #90. Unscrewing and screwing down the crown is not the same, simple, smooth procedure on this watch compared with other Doxa and ETA watches. I also have to hunt around, and usually 'get there', but it's not as it should be. I've emailed Doxa about this but haven't heard back yet -- probably due to the Christmas and New Year holidays.
John


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

rts9364,

I’m having the same problem with my SUB300 Searambler #90 that you’re having with your Searambler. Unscrewing and screwing down the crown is not the same, simple, smooth procedure on this watch as it is on other Doxa and ETA watches. Like you, I have to hunt around, usually ‘getting there’ eventually, but the crown doesn’t operate as it should. I’ve emailed Doxa about it but haven’t heard back yet – hopefully and probably due to the holidays.

Bottom line -- I love the watch, but something isn’t right with it. I'm hoping this is an easy fix and that Doxa can make it right. Anyone know if this has to go back to Austria or if it can be repaired by Doxa in the USA?

John


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

JohnM said:


> rts9364,
> 
> I'm having the same problem with my SUB300 Searambler #90 that you're having with your Searambler. Unscrewing and screwing down the crown is not the same, simple, smooth procedure on this watch as it is on other Doxa and ETA watches. Like you, I have to hunt around, usually 'getting there' eventually, but the crown doesn't operate as it should. I've emailed Doxa about it but haven't heard back yet - hopefully and probably due to the holidays.
> 
> ...


I talked to someone on their website chat line earlier this week. They indicated if it needed attention then it would go back to "the factory in Switzerland." (I had the same question about whether it could be handled at a US service center.) They told me to give it a week or so and see how it is when the factory reopens in mid-January. (This isn't something that is going to improve with time, but they are closed anyway.)

I agree with you, John. I love the watch and want to get it right. I wore mine for the last two days and once I get it set, it seems to be fine, i.e., date changes okay, PR okay, time-keeping okay. But, like you say, something is not right with the crown selector. Mine does all kinds of weird clicking and catching when trying to go between date/winding/screwing. It took me a few times to "learn" what it was doing; now I can, more or less, get it to cooperate and minimize the weirdness, but I fear something will start malfunctioning eventually if not corrected.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

rts9364,

Thanks for the update on your communications with Doxa. I'll let you know if I hear anything, but it will likely be mid-January with the holidays, as you say. Your experience is identical to mine -- 'something is not right with the crown selector ... weird clicking and catching'. Misery loves company, but I have a feeling that our watches will be healed soon ;-)

John


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

JohnM said:


> rts9364,
> 
> Thanks for the update on your communications with Doxa. I'll let you know if I hear anything, but it will likely be mid-January with the holidays, as you say. Your experience is identical to mine -- 'something is not right with the crown selector ... weird clicking and catching'. Misery loves company, but I have a feeling that our watches will be healed soon ;-)
> 
> John


Agreed. It shouldn't be a big deal to fix (said in ignorance). Now that I know you are having similar issues I wonder what it is and if there are others. It is curious we both have Searamblers.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a 1200t with the same problem , the crown would pull out to various positions , but would not engage to move the hands / date etc no matter which position it was in. I sent it back to Doxa in Austria and they sorted it , came back good as new.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh and my 300 pro just got delivered today , sizing the bracelet now but first impressions are I love it ! Will post some pics later ....


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a few quick pictures , feels great on my 7 1/2 inch wrist , loving it


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

adg31 said:


> Finally the wait is over and two weeks after going on holiday I've got my hands on my 300 Pro - #31 has surfaced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have this for sale on ebay uk. How come?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Kippers said:


> You have this for sale on ebay uk. How come?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


It's a fantastic looking watch and I've got no issues with its quality - indeed on a watchwinder it's been +/- 0 since Monday so a great timekeeper to boot. Unfortunately I've been less than impressed with Doxa CS compared to other brands so I decided to bail out early.

This is only my view and I'm sure that there are a great many Doxa fans out there who would heartily disagree and can quote their own fantastic Doxa CS experiences. I can only say to each their own.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

adg31 said:


> It's a fantastic looking watch and I've got no issues with its quality - indeed on a watchwinder it's been +/- 0 since Monday so a great timekeeper to boot. Unfortunately I've been less than impressed with Doxa CS compared to other brands so I decided to bail out early.
> 
> This is only my view and I'm sure that there are a great many Doxa fans out there who would heartily disagree and can quote their own fantastic Doxa CS experiences. I can only say to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok. I can understand an Internet only company that seems to be split between US and Europe can cause issues. I had a few hiccups myself.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Man, this would be a solid package to open. Those domes are insane!



TH14 said:


> Just arrived!


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Been lurking for years, finally get this one. Thanks to the Basel 2017 show by ABlog Watch that brought me to this model. Very impressed and very much undervalued.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

leong33 said:


> Been lurking for years, finally get this one. Thanks to the Basel 2017 show by ABlog Watch that brought me to this model. Very impressed and very much undervalued.


Exceptional choice sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Can anybody make a banner for the proud owners of the 300 reissue? I want to update my signature.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

SUB 300 Searambler 50th COSC - beautiful! Running at 0s/day...

New arrival being introduced to its bigger orange brother!


----------



## Csyoon25 (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone with 6.5 inch wrists got a wrist shot?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Csyoon25 said:


> Anyone with 6.5 inch wrists got a wrist shot?


6.75" here, wears perfectly. Expect zero issues on yours. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## searcj01 (Sep 20, 2016)

No pic but my wrist is around 6.25 inches and it wears wonderfully well, in terms of comfort and proportion.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Csyoon25 said:


> Anyone with 6.5 inch wrists got a wrist shot?


6.5" here:









You can also see I already scratched the bezel... 

VERY good fit for a diver on tiny wrist, the bracelet has short links so it adapts very well to my shape (very flat), height is decent, the only criticism is the clasp that should be 18 mm like the original one, that would make it a tad more comfortable.

However best diver for this wrist size along with the Vostok 960.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I agree with Cuthbert's comments. 

My wrist is a little under 6.5 inches. I find the SUB 300 50th extremely comfortable - the watch head weighs only 74g, it sits flat on the wrist and isn't too high. On a vintage style tropic rubber strap it weighs only 85g. Please - if you can - get one before they're all gone... You won't regret it. Fantastic watch!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, the cased watch itself doesn't weight much, the bracelet is thick enough to act as counterweight so you don't have huge mass chunking about your wrist when you move.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I have been eyeing Doxa for some time. 

I have missed several 42mm here lately on the sales forum. 

So I called Doxa today and will have a Sharkhunter 300 delivered tomm. 

I look forward to owning my first.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

My 300 had a screw that would not budge. I had to heat it and it finally went. Makes me think someone used red loctite.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jharris888 (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Alexcm123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice watch, love the orange in there.


----------



## Alexcm123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Can someone tell me how reliable these watches are do they stand up against abuse well.


----------



## Alexcm123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice watch congratulations.


----------



## Alexcm123 (Mar 27, 2017)

That NATO strap definitely makes the look.


----------



## Alexcm123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice omega sea master, that's like my dream watch right there!


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been really interested in the 300 reissue but wanted to ask if anyone has been able to compare against the original vintage 300?

Sounds like the bracelets are different (clasp size) but anything to add regarding the watch itself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

The watch head is a near 1:1. They hit a home run. 

The bracelet is a modern interpretation. I understand the "why's" but I still miss the original beads. Having said that, it's a fantastic watch. No regrets if you get it.


----------



## bigchrisxxxl (Feb 8, 2012)

So jealous of all you guys.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice....love the Searambler!!


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful !!


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

